# R3 Multi Function Shoe Question



## MORphoto.net (Mar 7, 2022)

Hey R3 owners...I have an R3 on order and need to know if my cold shoe mount LED light will fit and tighten on the new shoe without the adaptor. I understand you need the adaptor for existing speed lights, triggers etc., but can a device with a basic cold shoe mount fit well enough just to hold it on there? Thanks!


----------



## neuroanatomist (Mar 7, 2022)

Yes, it will work. Actually, all of the 'regular' hotshoe mount gear fits and works. The adapter is only needed if you need to maintain a weather-sealed connection with a flash that is sealed (so far, only the new ST-E10 gives a native weather-proof seal).


----------



## MORphoto.net (Mar 7, 2022)

neuroanatomist said:


> Yes, it will work. Actually, all of the 'regular' hotshoe mount gear fits and works. The adapter is only needed if you need to maintain a weather-sealed connection with a flash that is sealed (so far, only the new ST-E10 gives a native weather-proof seal).


Awesome! Thanks so much for the reply!


----------

